

Gigli.st, job bookmarking site, seeking co-founder - giglist
http://gigli.st
I am the CTO, and willing to work on this part-time. An MVP is ready, and I'm looking for someone with vision and hustle to grow this. giglistapp [at] gmail [dot] com
======
gexla
Nice, I'm actually building something very similar, also on Node. I don't have
a ton of time to work on it though. I have a bunch of other ideas that my app
will be a part of. I may be interested, I will send you an email today or
tomorrow.

~~~
giglist
please do

------
nader
Sounds very handy, looks unfinished. How far aka functional is it?

~~~
giglist
full bookmarking functionality (ie instapaper) built for craigslist - basic
viewing of bookmarked items - parser for monster.com partially written as well

------
dpakrk
Nice concept. I am a developer, Let me know If you are interested.

~~~
giglist
I'm a dev too - gigli.st is built on node.js - hit me up on giglistapp @ gmail
as i can't find a contact for u on HN

